# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  صندلی کنکور

## amir78sh

سلام 


میگم دوستانی که کنکور دادن بگن سر جلسه بچه هارو مدرسه به مدرسه. میچینن یا بر اساس معدل کل دانش آموزای شهر

----------


## amir78sh

آخه ساله دیگه غیرحضوری بر میدارم میترسم جایه ناجور بیفتم

----------


## .MEHRAD.

هیچکدوم

----------


## abdollhis15

> سلام 
> 
> 
> میگم دوستانی که کنکور دادن بگن سر جلسه بچه هارو مدرسه به مدرسه. میچینن یا بر اساس معدل کل دانش آموزای شهر


هیچکدوم براساس شماره داوطلبی

فرستاده شده از G630-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mamad1

نه اصلا این الگوها نیست

----------


## abdollhis15

> نه اصلا این الگوها نیست


پس چیه

فرستاده شده از G630-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## reza376

> آخه ساله دیگه غیرحضوری بر میدارم میترسم جایه ناجور بیفتم


غیر حضوری برندارین چون به شدت ضرر میکنید

----------


## amir78sh

> غیر حضوری برندارین چون به شدت ضرر میکنید


بیا سره کلاس ما 
اونجا معنایه ضررو تا اعماق وجودت حس میکنی

----------


## amir78sh

> هیچکدوم براساس شماره داوطلبی
> 
> فرستاده شده از G630-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


مطمعنی؟ 
تابستون تاپیک بو میگفتن بر اساس معدل نهاییه

----------


## abdollhis15

> مطمعنی؟ 
> تابستون تاپیک بو میگفتن بر اساس معدل نهاییه


مطمأنم

فرستاده شده از G630-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام 
> 
> 
> میگم دوستانی که کنکور دادن بگن سر جلسه بچه هارو مدرسه به مدرسه. میچینن یا بر اساس معدل کل دانش آموزای شهر


بر اساس معدل کل است غالبا. البته ممکنه با توجه به شهرتون فرق کنه. برای شهر ما (اصفهان) که بر اساس معدل کل بود

----------


## Mr Sky

*حوزه ما بر اساس معدل بود...کل یا کتبیشو نمیدونم*

----------


## reza376

> بیا سره کلاس ما 
> اونجا معنایه ضررو تا اعماق وجودت حس میکنی


از کلاس ما که بدتر نیست ! یکی چوشی میخونه یکی میرقصه یکی میخونه یکی کاغذو میذاره تو لوله خودکار بعدش معلمو بچه ها رو باهاش میزنه یکی خوابه چند نفریم قرارای شبشون باهم اوکی میکنن دوباره ی طرف بحث سیاسی ی طرف دیگه هم بحث فوتباله !

----------


## va6hid

> آخه ساله دیگه غیرحضوری بر میدارم میترسم جایه ناجور بیفتم


ناجور یعنی چی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ellaa_A

برای ما هم بر اساس معدل کتبی دیپلم بود... :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

بر اساس معدله

----------


## Rolenaz9465

منم شنیدم بر اساس معدله :Yahoo (1):

----------


## abdollhis15

ولش کنید موضوع را کش ندید میدانید که جواب سوالو وقت خودتان را نگیرید با موضوعات تکراری اگر دوس دارید بحث دیگر کنید 

فرستاده شده از G630-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amir78sh

> بر اساس معدله


نهایی سوم؟؟؟

----------


## amir78sh

> از کلاس ما که بدتر نیست ! یکی چوشی میخونه یکی میرقصه یکی میخونه یکی کاغذو میذاره تو لوله خودکار بعدش معلمو بچه ها رو باهاش میزنه یکی خوابه چند نفریم قرارای شبشون باهم اوکی میکنن دوباره ی طرف بحث سیاسی ی طرف دیگه هم بحث فوتباله !


خب پس چرا میگی برو سر کلاس؟

----------


## amir78sh

> برای ما هم بر اساس معدل کتبی دیپلم بود...


یعنی نهایی سوم دیگه؟

----------


## mamad1

اصلا یه سوال از استارتر
چه فرقی می کنه برای شما؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ellaa_A

> یعنی نهایی سوم دیگه؟


بله..نهایی سوم.

----------


## amir78sh

> اصلا یه سوال از استارتر
> چه فرقی می کنه برای شما؟


اگه پیش معدل پایینا یعنی حدودایه ده بشینی اونا او ضارو خراب میکنن

----------


## amir78sh

سرو صدا 
مسخره بازی 
تقلب

----------


## amir78sh

ولی معدله بالایه 15 دیگه به فکر کنکورشه

----------


## Rolenaz9465

وا چه ربطی داره رستگار رحمانی با معدل ۱۴ سرجلسه اوضاع رو خراب کرده واسه بقیه؟
 الان خیلیا هستن معدلشون پایینه اما خوب نتیجه گرفتن به چه چیزایی فک میکنین شما

----------


## amir78sh

> وا چه ربطی داره رستگار رحمانی با معدل ۱۴ سرجلسه اوضاع رو خراب کرده واسه بقیه؟
>  الان خیلیا هستن معدلشون پایینه اما خوب نتیجه گرفتن به چه چیزایی فک میکنین شما


من تو گفته هام استثنا هارو در نظر نگرفتم

----------


## LI20

_با توجه به سابقه دار بودنم  نه اقاجان بر اساس معدله ...تاپیک صندلی کنکورمون فقط کم بود_

----------


## azem

ترمیم هم حساب میشه؟

----------


## E.M10

> وا چه ربطی داره رستگار رحمانی با معدل ۱۴ سرجلسه اوضاع رو خراب کرده واسه بقیه؟
>  الان خیلیا هستن معدلشون پایینه اما خوب نتیجه گرفتن به چه چیزایی فک میکنین شما


نمیدونم این شایعه ی معدل پایین رحمانی تا کی می خواد بچرخه!!
معدلش بالای 19 بوده هم دیپلم و هم پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## matrooke

> بیا سره کلاس ما 
> اونجا معنایه ضررو تا اعماق وجودت حس میکنی


 من تا ابان امسال همین نظرو داشتم.اما مدرسه اومدن نظم خاصی بت میده جلو خسته شدنت رو میگیره.واقعا حسش کردم ک میگم.
تو هم صد در صد قبول نمیکنی ولی مطمعن باش مدرسه اومدن نفع خاص خودشو حتی اگه بیای بخوابی سر کلاسا

----------


## Rolenaz9465

> نمیدونم این شایعه ی معدل پایین رحمانی تا کی می خواد بچرخه!!
> معدلش بالای 19 بوده هم دیپلم و هم پیش دانشگاهی


وا چه چیزا پس تو مصاحبه هاش چرا گفته ۱۴ بوده؟

----------


## reza376

> خب پس چرا میگی برو سر کلاس؟


چون بهت نظم میده ! 
طرف معدل کتبیش 19 بود کلاس چهارمو غیر حضوری گرفت موقع امتحانات نوبت دوم چند درس افتاد

----------


## E.M10

> وا چه چیزا پس تو مصاحبه هاش چرا گفته ۱۴ بوده؟


دقیقا همون مصاحبه هاست که باعث شده بعضی از دبیرها هم بگن معدلش پایین یوده و جالب اینجاست بعضیا میگن 12 و بعضی 14 !!!

بنظرم سایت کانون معتبرتره
گفت‌وگو با رستگار رحمانی‌تنها، رتبه‌ی 1 تجربی و زبان 88

----------


## amir78sh

> _با توجه به سابقه دار بودنم  نه اقاجان بر اساس معدله ...تاپیک صندلی کنکورمون فقط کم بود_


معدله نهایی بود برایه شما؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام 
> 
> 
> میگم دوستانی که کنکور دادن بگن سر جلسه بچه هارو مدرسه به مدرسه. میچینن یا بر اساس معدل کل دانش آموزای شهر


براساس حروف الفبا

----------


## amir78sh

> چون بهت نظم میده ! 
> طرف معدل کتبیش 19 بود کلاس چهارمو غیر حضوری گرفت موقع امتحانات نوبت دوم چند درس افتاد


خوب حتما تستی میخونده

منم با تراز 6800 ادبیات نوبت اول 13 میگیرم

----------


## amir78sh

> چون بهت نظم میده ! 
> طرف معدل کتبیش 19 بود کلاس چهارمو غیر حضوری گرفت موقع امتحانات نوبت دوم چند درس افتاد


البته حرفتو واقعا قبول دارم چون خودم تو تعطیلات زیاد نمیخونم 


ولی ای کاش میشد مثلا روزی کلا یک زنگ میرفتی مدرسه بعد میومدی خونه

----------


## amir78sh

> براساس حروف الفبا


وای هر کس یه چیز میگه

----------


## E.M10

> وای هر کس یه چیز میگه


بچه محلا یه جا میفتن (البته این حرفم بیشتر برا شهرای بزرگ معنی پیدا می کنه)
چیدمان دقیقترشو نمیدونم چون اصلا برام مهم نبوده که برم دنبالش چرا گیر دادی؟ عجیبه
مگه بفهمی الان میتونی جاتو عوض کنی؟!

----------


## Rolenaz9465

> دقیقا همون مصاحبه هاست که باعث شده بعضی از دبیرها هم بگن معدلش پایین یوده و جالب اینجاست بعضیا میگن 12 و بعضی 14 !!!
> 
> بنظرم سایت کانون معتبرتره
> گفت‌وگو با رستگار رحمانی‌تنها، رتبه‌ی 1 تجربی و زبان 88


نابود شدم  :Y (636): من خودم معدل کتبیم 17ونیمه همه دلخوشیم به رستگار رحمانی بود که تونسته با معدل کم رتبه 1 شه مرسی از آگاهی بخشیتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali.rhm97

بر اساس معدل کتبی نهایی

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

عیب نداره دوست عزیز ...حالا چرا شما اینو کردی الگوی خودت ؟؟به کسان دیگری که توی انجمن هستن ومعدل کم اما رتبه خوب داشتن فکر کن مثل شروین و....اصن بذار خودت اولیش باشی.موفق باشی

----------


## fatemeh96

بر اساس معدل چیدن من معدلم نوزده  و 3 صدم بودم بغل دستیمم همین 
پشت سرم هم 19 و 2 صدم بود

----------

